# Hector Lombard latest addition to American Top Team roster



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/13219/hector-lombard-latest-addition-to-american-top-team-roster.mma



> Cuban Judoka and former Australian resident Hector Lombard (17-2-1) has relocated to the U.S. and joined the growing roster of American Top Team.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) was able to confirm Lombard's switch with American Top Team general manger Richie Guerrero.
> 
> ...


Hopefully ATT can help get him signed with a nice organisation.


----------

